# Ok whats next ?



## kurts (Jun 1, 2004)

Now that dish has delivered on the latest HD...what can we use next(in HD)...
(actually there's probably not much left to get..FX,Speed...AMC..we won't
have much to complain about pretty soon)


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

There is always "500 channels in HD, and nothing good on......"


----------



## redsalmon (Oct 16, 2006)

kurts said:


> Now that dish has delivered on the latest HD...what can we use next(in HD)...
> (actually there's probably not much left to get..FX,Speed...AMC..we won't
> have much to complain about pretty soon)


Dish could always get busy and turn on more HD for AK, HI and PR. The spot beams are there off of 129 plus others still avail off of 110. Let us partially catch up with the rest of you.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Speed!!!!!


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

They mentioned Speed and FX this summer.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Summer begins June 21st.


----------



## Lt Disher (Mar 4, 2009)

I know you are probably talking about programming, but for me the next big thing will be the 922. I am anxiously awaiting.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Do you see how this hunger for more, more, more is insatiable.

You will never be satisfied with what you have, even if it is more than you can comprehend, because in the end all you really want is more.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, I am not sure I "need" more channels now. I'd like ESPNUHD, maybe FXHD... also maybe IFC/AMCHD if they ever make nice with Rainbow Media... but I've got most of my favorites now, unless and until more of the premiums go HD.

So I'm more anxious about the 922 receiver myself than I am more upcoming HD channels unless something new comes up on the horizon.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Were there are a few channels that might be nice, the ViP922 is what I am looking for next. I still think it wont be out until Aug/Sep timeframe, and waiting is all we can do. 
Granted nobody said we had to be PATEINT about waiting thoug.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

kurts said:


> Now that dish has delivered on the latest HD...*what can we use next*(in HD)...


How about "HD" channels that actually show something in HD.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The News Corp channels FX and SPEED _*negotiations*_ begin later this summer.

PBS HD on locals.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

I'd like a CW in HD.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I think FX has maybe a couple of things I would watch in HD, but I wouldn't consider it a high priority. My wife would like E! in HD, but the only show I watch there is the soup. I kinda wish they would do speed hd just so I didn't have to hear people complain about it so much in the forums.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

BBC America HD


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah, I am not sure I "need" more channels now. I'd like ESPNUHD, maybe FXHD... also maybe IFC/AMCHD if they ever make nice with Rainbow Media... but I've got most of my favorites now, unless and until more of the premiums go HD.
> 
> So I'm more anxious about the 922 receiver myself than I am more upcoming HD channels unless something new comes up on the horizon.


More of the Premiums in HD would be great, unfortunately it is up to the Broadcasters (HBO, Showtime, Starz!, etc.) to shoot and broadcast it in HD, because as you know there are four components to HD.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

puckwithahalo said:


> BBC America HD


+1

I forgot about that.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

Fine Living Network or FLN

I really do not need to see more Monster Trucks or People punching each other lights out in HD.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Oxygen
E!
GSN
BBCA

... and that's all my wife wants. :sure:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

kurts said:


> Now that dish has delivered on the latest HD...what can we use next(in HD)...
> (actually there's probably not much left to get..FX,Speed...AMC..we won't
> have much to complain about pretty soon)


There are the rest of Discovery's suite and the rest of the premiums to go HD.


----------



## mraif (Jun 28, 2007)

Hunter Green said:


> I'd like a CW in HD.


Good call, me too!:up:


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

TCM, TVLAND and the GAME SHOW NETWORK.

I don't expect any to really show anything in HD but then again neither do any of the new HD channels we just got. :lol:

Better sound is always a good thing though. 

So bring on more Stretch-O-Vision and let the party continue!

:new_popco:balloons::icon_band:new_popco


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

grog said:


> TCM, TVLAND and the GAME SHOW NETWORK.
> 
> I don't expect any to really show anything in HD but then again neither do any of the new HD channels we just got. :lol:


You might want to pick HD channels that actually exist. 

Nevertheless, when TCM does finally go "HD", you can expect them to do things right.


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

Game Show Network and E! HD actually do exist.

They did announce Fashion TV HD. That also actually exists. I miss Ultra HD from the old Voom suite. Fashion TV HD is allegedly available via FTA. I only have my little dish. So, I can't verify it.

I'm not sure if we will get the Rainbow suite (We, IFC and AMC HD) this year, either.

However, Speed, FX (doubtful if we will see Fuse or Fuel) as well as E! and Style are likely contenders. I would also bet that Dish will add ESPNU HD and MSNBC HD before the year is over.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

allargon said:


> Game Show Network and E! HD actually do exist.


I don't know where you're getting your info from, but there is NO Game Show Network HD channel in existence. I don't even think there are any plans to launch an HD version of the channel at this time. I never said anything about E!.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

ESPNU


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

How about channel 101 in HD?

Anyone want to see Charlie in full HD?

Maybe this one should be 1080P/24 ? :lol:


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

Speaking of channel 101, how about channel 100 in HD, the six channels at once would look good. Games, all the interactive stuff could be a nice addition. But I'm really dreaming now!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I think #1 for me would have to be PBS in HD. I'm really not liking the 'center cut' treatment that one of PBS' flagship stations (WGBH in Boston) gets. Of course it would be nice to get the rest of Boston's major stations in HD (specifically WSBK and WLVI).

After that it has to be what most everyone else says - Speed, FX, etc.


----------



## Fiachra (Apr 12, 2009)

djlong said:


> I think #1 for me would have to be PBS in HD. I'm really not liking the 'center cut' treatment that one of PBS' flagship stations (WGBH in Boston) gets. Of course it would be nice to get the rest of Boston's major stations in HD (specifically WSBK and WLVI).
> 
> After that it has to be what most everyone else says - Speed, FX, etc.


I'm with you on this. One more I'd like to throw into the ring would be MLB Network.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

ESPNUHD, PBSHD, CWHD, ChillerHD, AMCHD, IFCHD, FXHD, SpeedHD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

bruin95 said:


> I don't know where you're getting your info from, but there is NO Game Show Network HD channel in existence. I don't even think there are any plans to launch an HD version of the channel at this time. I never said anything about E!.


When I was watching Saturday Night Live repeats a few months ago they said E! they had HD. I stopped watching SNL because they kept repeating the same episodes. I blocked E!


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Fiachra said:


> I'm with you on this. One more I'd like to throw into the ring would be MLB Network.


:welcome_s But you're :beatdeadhorse: with the MLB.


----------



## commodore_dude (Aug 25, 2008)

See my sig. It'd also be nice to have at least one of the 2 Atlanta PBS affiliates in HD, as well as our CW and My Network TV affiliates (assuming they keep their SEC basketball and football broadcasts respectively when the rights switch from Raycom to ESPN Regional in the fall)


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

For me, no more sports - but that's just me.

I'd like to see NASA, E*, Real, Oxygen, BBCA, PBS, HistI and GSN go HD. Of course, it's just a wish-list. It's just a matter of time before they all go HD anyway.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

I WISH they woyuld get the AMC Channel in HD.....I have gotten "hooked" on their "Breaking BAD" Series via Comcast.....will miss that show if/when I switch back to DISH.


----------



## yakface (Jun 26, 2005)

TCM
Setanta
FSC
BBCA
PBS
CW

(in rough order of priority for me)


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

yakface said:


> TCM
> Setanta
> FSC
> BBCA
> ...


My list is a little different, but I would LOVE to get Setanta, never put it on the list as it was posted sometime ago, we wont be able to get it in HD, here in the states, even if SKY starts to broadcast it in HD in Europe.
Go OSPREY's


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

FXHD & AMCHD are my top 2


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

How about some more locals in HD!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=139286&d=1239304921

This link came from my local avsform and was shown on last week's retailer chat.


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

ESPNU
TVG
HRTV
TruTV
IFC
TCM
Encore sub-channels (Western, Action, Mystery, Drama, Love, Wam)
Fox Movie Channel


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Not much left that I want -- with six locals in HD, FX HD, CWHD, nat'l PBS HD and two local PBS HD channels (JAX and ATL), there's nothing left except for when MSNBC goes HD and my local Comcast picks up the HDNets this year.


----------



## Bob Ketcham (Jan 2, 2006)

How about DVRs with a Digital / High Definition Modulator for TV2? I could use one to improve the picture on the projector in the rec room.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

jgurley said:


> How about some more locals in HD!


Before I got my HD locals this is what I always said, and even now that I have my locals in HD, I'd still hope to see more HD locals before I get even the things I don't have but want. Because it's only fair. Locals are more important.


----------



## iamnotherbert (Mar 9, 2009)

djlong said:


> I think #1 for me would have to be PBS in HD. I'm really not liking the 'center cut' treatment that one of PBS' flagship stations (WGBH in Boston) gets. Of course it would be nice to get the rest of Boston's major stations in HD (specifically WSBK and WLVI).


What you could consider doing is getting your locals via basic cable. Comcast charges $15/month for basic, and that includes all of the above via HD (assuming you have a QAM tuner in your TV). I diplex in the cable feed with the Dish feed, split it out again at the endpoints, and then I can watch all the locals in HD. It's not perfect, but it works.

The drawbacks to doing this are:

1) No DVR.
2) No NESN/CSNNE (if you drop the Dish locals feed).
3) Difficult to configure surround with an A/V system.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

I think the ONE thing I would really like (and I realize that DISH really has no control over this) is BETTER PROGRAMMING! It seems that anything of quality gets bumped for another reality show or some other equally mind numbing tripe!
Also, I'm in my 50's. How many times am I expected to watch reruns of 'The Beverly Hillbillies", "MASH" and "The Simpsons"?


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

djlong said:


> I think #1 for me would have to be PBS in HD. I'm really not liking the 'center cut' treatment that one of PBS' flagship stations (WGBH in Boston) gets. Of course it would be nice to get the rest of Boston's major stations in HD (specifically WSBK and WLVI).
> ...


I don't quite understand... you mean you do get your local PBS in HD but don't like it? Is there a national PBS HD channel available? If so I think that would be pretty cool to have, along with BBC America HD if they have that in HD.

If you aren't getting your local PBS in HD, have you tried OTA? I know a lot of people say they just can't get it, but if you think about how important it is, it might be worth an investment in a good antenna in your attic or highest point in your home or even outside of it. Maybe somewhere near the satellite dish. Mine works great in the attic and I've been getting PBS, CW, MyNetworkTV, and all the independent locals in HD when available (even though the content is crappy in all but PBS really). I know you probably have already considered it, but just wondering what you meant really.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

FXHD + AMCHD + ESPNU-HD + MOMAX-HD = 1 Happy Camper :allthumbs

Anything else is gravy to me.

Brad


----------

